# would like suggestions for a WH40k/Aliens vs. Predator story



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

hey guys, I was thinking of writing a 40k/AvP cross-over short story

I have two ideas so far

1) Predator vs. Catachans (I would also like to throw aliens into the mix) - an adeptus mechanicus exploratory team "disappears" on a jungle planet and the Catachans are deployed to find out what happened...a problem is that I'm not very familiar with Imperial Guard or Catachan lore

2) Predator vs. Space Marines - a Deathwatch squad is sent to investigate a mysterious signal of xenos origin, the signal also draws a clan of predators
(the signal is being sent by a derelict spacecraft infested with hibernating xenomorphs, if any of you are familiar with Alien lore, you'd know this is a reference to the Pilot or "space jockey" race)

*I am interested in your suggestions, opinions, ideas!*

oh yeah, here are my attempts at avp fanfiction to give you an idea of my writing style, I ran into serious writer's block, so I thought it would be cool, fun for me to try a 40k/avp cross-over

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/4738210/..._of_the_Father

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/4743241/..._of_the_Father


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's what I've come up with so far

_Yes, there it is again…as reported_. Marcion smiled to himself as he studied the main console. His ocular replacement glowed red in the darkness of his hood. _Excellent_. The signal was very faint, but the powerful sensors aboard the explorator vessel had picked it up. The signal did not match any known transmissions, human or otherwise. This excited Marcion for he was a Magos of the Adeptus Mechanicus, the Priesthood of Mars, and indeed for all his technical knowledge, Marcion resembled more a monk in his dark brown robes than he did a scientist. According to the transmechanics, it was a distress signal, possibly of Dark Age or even unclassified xenos origin. Judging by its simple yet unfamiliar structure, Marcion thought this was quite possible. The source was a verdant world orbiting a star, not unlike terra’s own sun, in an uncharted area of the Veiled Region. Marcion glanced over at the chief transmechanic who was busy peering at a nearby monitor.
“Chief mechanic, tell me of this planet.” Marcion rasped. 
The sound of the Magos’s voice roused Enkidu from the trance-like state he often experienced during data analysis.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

I like it... And add some Eldar in the story or some orks... Cause I think it's time for them to fear the Yautja once again.... Bwahahaha!

And seriously, the Warhammer 40,000 universe will make a predator jump with joy... So many trophies...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> I like it... And add some Eldar in the story or some orks... Cause I think it's time for them to fear the Yautja once again.... Bwahahaha!
> 
> And seriously, the Warhammer 40,000 universe will make a predator jump with joy... So many trophies...


thanks, would do you like the Catachan or Space Marine idea more, I'm not sure about using Space Marines because they're so overpowered


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Catachan... Space Marines are already on par with predators...


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

What would be an interesting Twist Plot would be... The Predator is an Adeptus Assassin turned Genestealer/Magus... thats Sounds very Predatory like... and you could ofcourse then have him easily hunting Catachans....


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Wulfric_Nick said:


> What would be an interesting Twist Plot would be... The Predator is an Adeptus Assassin turned Genestealer/Magus... thats Sounds very Predatory like... and you could ofcourse then have him easily hunting Catachans....


lol you're joking right? I'm talking about these guys


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Apparently, Wulfric_Nick didn't know what we were talking about... 

The pic is awfully sick!...


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

I know who the Alien/Predators are...

Just throwing out ideas of Twistplots


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

That kind of Twistplot will ruin the story...


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

How about a fresh unit of sm scouts being deployed in a jungle for an excercise and finding a predator?


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

> How about a fresh unit of sm scouts being deployed in a jungle for an excercise and finding a predator?


Now this one is interesting...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

jack said:


> How about a fresh unit of sm scouts being deployed in a jungle for an excercise and finding a predator?


hmm, that is interesting
how good are scouts compared to regular space marines? I'm assuming SM scouts are almost on par with regular SM
I was actually thinking of using SM in the story early on, but I wanted neither SM nor predators to be cannon fodder, they just seemed a little too evenly matched (2.5m tall alien hunter vs. 7 foot tall super-soldiers in power armour, talk about clash of titans)

maybe I should have a scout squad go up against two predators, but in the beginning the scouts don't even realise there are two of them


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Scouts are not that good compared to regular SM... Their still neophytes, in other words, they're still half of what an Astartes is capable of... 

Two predators?... Hmmmm... Hope the scouts survive...:laugh:...


----------

